# DivorceCare



## Lonelyin NC (Aug 1, 2012)

My therapist recommended it to me. Its basically group therapy for those going through separation and/or divorce. Has anyone here ever done it? What was it like and has it helped?

Tim
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## papa5280 (Oct 12, 2011)

I don't know what this does for you, but I just looked them up and they appear to be pretty heavily Christian based. That's a non-starter for me.


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

DC is a Christian based program and a wonderful program. I did it and plan to go through it a second time starting next month. It was a blessing for me. The people are really good people too. It covers many topic of separation and divorce including depression/anxiety, learning to be alone but not lonely, how to help children cope, finances, reconciliation, growth and dating again and just how to get passed all the hurt and pain. You meet others going through the same thing and it allows for possible new friendships. 

The workshop is taught with the use of a workbook, videos and discussions.

You can always try it and not go if you don't like it.


----------



## DjF (Nov 24, 2010)

My wife did 2 or 3 sessions, probably saved our marriage.


----------

